# Fire Corn



## nd16bulldog (Apr 24, 2014)

Made the fire corn tonight out of Smoking Meat book.  AWESOME!  Thanks Bill in MN.


----------



## paulyetter (May 15, 2014)

May I ask what fire corn is?


----------



## nd16bulldog (May 15, 2014)

image.jpg



__ nd16bulldog
__ May 15, 2014


----------



## paulyetter (May 19, 2014)

Thank you ND16Bulldog!


----------

